
Testing Web Apps with Python, Selenium, Django (Interview with Harry Percival) - variedthoughts
http://pythontesting.net/podcast/harry-percival-pt009/
======
variedthoughts
I interview Harry Percival, author of "Test-Driven Development with Python".

We discuss:

* testing django with unittest and pytest * layers of testing (test pyramid) including functional testing with Selenium, integration tests, and unit test. * where tests should live * test isolation * testing by development team without a QA group * double loop TDD * having Harry's book available for free

